# Water Water Water!!!!



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

One Boy, One Golden and One River. The music was created and sang y my older son Brent. I hope that you enjoy


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

That is great. I think your son has a lot of talent. Looks like a great swimming spot!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Excellent video and song-writing! Both Lacey and I loved it! When I was laughing and saying "awwww", she came over and joined me!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful video.


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wendy427 said:


> Excellent video and song-writing! Both Lacey and I loved it! When I was laughing and saying "awwww", she came over and joined me!


 Awwww... thank you for the kind words and smile  Please give Lacey a High Paw from Charlie and a Hu & Pat from me!


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

HovawartMom said:


> Beautiful video.


Thank you for watching and I LOVE your signiature line!! Sooooo true  Thanks again!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a great video. It doesn't get much better than a boy, a golden, a river and a talented singer. You must be proud!


----------

